# Problème SteelSeries Siberia v2 non USB (Double Jack)



## Misaki_NHK (8 Septembre 2012)

Voilà on vient de m'offrir un casque Steel Series Siberia v2 non USB, qui est censé fonctionné sur Mac puisque les nombreux test qui apparaissent sur le net mentionne "Siberia v2 Headset PC/PS3/XBOX/MAC)"...

Sauf que voilà je branche donc mon jack audio et mon jack micro dans les ports de mon iMac (fin 2009), mais rien... J'ai fais de multiple test, je suis passer par tout les panneaux de configuration possible, MIDI etc.

Cela fait 2 heures que je fouille sur internet envin et je vois des gens qui ont tester le casque et qui a fonctionné du premier coup... Enfin bref je suis perdu et mon micro ne marche toujours pas.

Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider?
Merci d'avance.

(Désolé pour les possible fautes d'orthographes)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2012)

Ben la réponse est pourtant simple (et déjà donnée maintes fois ici, faut faire une recherche) : ton Mac étant dépourvu d'entrée Micro, tu ne peux pas y connecter un micro directement ! 

Pour utiliser (au moins la parti micro, il te faut utiliser un accessoire comme celui-ci !


----------



## Misaki_NHK (8 Septembre 2012)

Dépourvu? Mais alors à quoi sert le second port jack si ce n'est pas une entrée audio?
En tout cas merci pour la réponse, me voilà donc obliger de rajouté un peu de sous à ce cadeau pour le voir fonctionné.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2012)

Misaki_NHK a dit:


> Dépourvu? Mais alors à quoi sert le second port jack si ce n'est pas une entrée audio?



Mais je n'ai pas dit que ton Mac n'avait pas d'entrée audio, j'ai dit qu'il n'avait pas d'entrée micro, ce n'est pas la même chose !

Le second jack est une entrée "ligne", d'une sensibilité de 100 mV, le niveau de signal d'une sortie de pré-ampli. Une entrée "micro", ça a une sensibilité 25 fois plus importante, 4 mV environ, correspondant au niveau de sortie du signal d'un micro, ou encore d'une cellule magnétique de platine vinyle. Le dernier Mac a avoir été doté d'une telle entrée, à ma connaissance, était le PowerBook G3 "Pismo", dont l'entrée audio était capable de s'adapter automatiquement au niveau du signal dans la plage de 4 à 100 mV. Depuis les Mac n'ont tous plus eu qu'une entrée ligne (les pro du son ne connectent jamais directement un micro à un ordinateur, ils passent tous par une table de mixage dont le signal de sortie est du niveau "ligne", ce qui explique le choix d'Apple).


----------



## Misaki_NHK (8 Septembre 2012)

Entendu, je l'ignorais.
Bon bah je vais commander ce petit iMic, me suffira de branché mes 2 jack dans ses sorties In/Out.. J'espère ne pas rencontrer d'autres soucis ^^

En tout cas merci du conseil et de ses renseignements.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2012)

Misaki_NHK a dit:


> Entendu, je l'ignorais.
> Bon bah je vais commander ce petit iMic, me suffira de branché mes 2 jack dans ses sorties In/Out.. J'espère ne pas rencontrer d'autres soucis ^^



J'utilise son ancêtre (l'iMic première version) depuis 9 ans maintenant (juin 2003) à ma plus grande satisfaction. Juste une chose à savoir : si pour la sortie, ça n'a pas d'importance, pour l'entrée, que ça soit en position "ligne" ou en position "micro", l'iMic supporte mal d'être connecté via un hub, il faut le brancher directement sur un port USB de l'ordi. 

Par contre, pour le casque, je serais toi, je le connecterais directement au Mac, et n'utiliserais l'iMic que pour le micro, surtout si ton USB est un peu chargé.



Misaki_NHK a dit:


> En tout cas merci du conseil et de ses renseignements.


----------

